# Icd9 failed back surgery



## mamacase1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Can someone tell me what icd9 to used for a failed back surgery?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 25, 2010)

If you're referring to failed back syndrome, this would translate into postlaminectomy syndrome---> 722.80-722.83


----------



## mamacase1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## tracyalise (Feb 20, 2013)

What if you dont know if the patient ever had a laminectomy?


----------



## LLynn29 (Feb 21, 2013)

tracyalise said:


> What if you dont know if the patient ever had a laminectomy?



That info should be in the H&P.


----------

